# 4G LTE signal...



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

So LTE went live in my area...but drats! at my house its spotty! (i live in the outside of town), it keeps cutting out. ive been trying to find a "hot spot" in my house and there really isnt...does anyone know of a way to increase the signal strength?...ive tried things like a tin foil dish and putting the phone in a glass cup...
how does the data signal work and how can i increase it?

I'm loving the LTE though its twice as fast as my AT&T DSL


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

"Trenton said:


> So LTE went live in my area...but drats! at my house its spotty! (i live in the outside of town), it keeps cutting out. ive been trying to find a "hot spot" in my house and there really isnt...does anyone know of a way to increase the signal strength?...ive tried things like a tin foil dish and putting the phone in a glass cup...
> how does the data signal work and how can i increase it?
> 
> I'm loving the LTE though its twice as fast as my AT&T DSL


Either move to the city or give it some time. Might take a 3-6 months for them to continue building the umbrella.

I don't know if there are 700mhz range extenders. Home remedies prob wont work either. Although you didn't mention if you tried a chicken coop screen backed with sheet metal or a fire place screen wrapped in tin foil. how I get all the free over the air nudey channels.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Set it to LTE only... Might help *might*

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

There are extenders but they are expensive. In the $1000s of dollar range


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

hahaha, I like the chicken coop comment.

thanks for the replies guys...I have seen the LTE signal amplifiers and yeah their expensive.

My best bet i think is to use LTE only and try to find a sweet spot...


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Trenton said:


> So LTE went live in my area...but drats! at my house its spotty! (i live in the outside of town), it keeps cutting out. ive been trying to find a "hot spot" in my house and there really isnt...does anyone know of a way to increase the signal strength?...ive tried things like a tin foil dish and putting the phone in a glass cup...
> how does the data signal work and how can i increase it?
> 
> I'm loving the LTE though its twice as fast as my AT&T DSL


Move closer? :androidwink:


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Trenton said:


> hahaha, I like the chicken coop comment.
> 
> thanks for the replies guys...I have seen the LTE signal amplifiers and yeah their expensive.
> 
> My best bet i think is to use LTE only and try to find a sweet spot...


http://www.wilsonelectronics.com/Bl...Indoor-Signal-Booster-at-CEDIA-Expo-2011.aspx its only like $360.00 and said you gain 70dBm....... id buy it, but my dorm doesnt have 4G coverage


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> http://www.wilsonelectronics.com/Bl...Indoor-Signal-Booster-at-CEDIA-Expo-2011.aspx its only like $360.00 and said you gain 70dBm....... id buy it, but my dorm doesnt have 4G coverage


That is just a press release basically.

I don't know if this is a reputable place to purchase from, but they have it for $300

http://cellularoutlet.stores.yahoo.net/80db4glte700.html


----------



## brajonrondo (Jul 23, 2011)

When Verizon has their new rollout days they often turn on new towers in cities that already have 4G as well. Seattle has gotten to the point where I see 3G once a day and you can get LTE well outside the city. Just relax and wait at the absolute longest they will have the same 3G coverage by 2013. Good luck!


----------

